# Welcome to ‘Zombieland’



## longknife (Mar 6, 2019)

_A former US Army base rots in the hands of overwhelmed Afghans_

*A sickening story of fraud, waste, and destruction of an installation that cost US taxpayers billions of dollars.*

_Once a strategic hub, Shank was a bulwark against Taliban enclaves in the lawless Tangi Valley to its west. An American-built runway allowed huge cargo planes to bring in troops, weapons and equipment._

_Among the largest coalition bases at one time, it once hosted a 50-shop bazaar, four beauty salons, three restaurants and an academy to train soldiers in the counterinsurgency doctrine officials had hoped would end the war. It’s now a much different sight._

*And here it is now:*

_While still battling the Taliban, units like Cote’s rushed to tear apart over 500 bases, shuttering many and downsizing others to be given to the Afghan forces. Some $860 million in property was transferred by 2015, including four logistics hubs, 13 operating bases and hundreds of tactical outposts, the Defense Department has said. About $48 million more was destroyed or abandoned._

_DOD kept tons of valuable material, hauled out in miles-long convoys that snaked at a glacial pace across eastern Afghanistan to Bagram Air Field to be redistributed elsewhere or sent home._

_On its way out of the country, gear and supplies from remote eastern bases ended up at Shank, where troops picked through some 8,000 shipping containers, destroying, scrapping or giving away anything not worth risking American lives over. They left behind generators, air conditioners, furniture, buildings and empty shipping containers, a 2014 Army statement said._

*More of this disgusting story* @ Welcome to 'Zombieland': A former US Army base rots in the hands of overwhelmed Afghans


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 6, 2019)

Such waste. I'd like an Army generator.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 6, 2019)

The waste in the desert wars has been disgusting.

Not just stuff abandoned, but the civilian contractors taking over things that the military used to do for itself.   And for a much higher cost.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 15, 2019)

Those knuckle draggers couldn't manage a tin shack let alone hundreds of millions in materiel. 
I was an advisor in Kabul for a year.  What a scam. What a scam.
The stories I have about that place...lol!


----------

